# ....



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

....


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Oh, what a heartfelt tribute - I am truly sorry beyond what words can express.
I was in tears already when you mentioned how her face had a radiant glow.
I am so sorry she is not a physical presence in your life anymore. 
Over time , I have learned from the many losses I have suffered to look back to the wonderful memories shared with lost beloved ones. For some reason I feel at peace and their presence shining over in so many positive ways - what I have learned from them (their love and adoration, loyalty) and how to give. I still have my moments that even after years have gone I cry like a baby over my dogs Rex or Little Paw and Gypsy ..but I know there must be a beautiful place for them where they are pain free knowing I love them so much

May Sugar rest in peace - she was /is a beautiful gog with a wonderful spirit.
Have fun at the bridge, Sugar


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

What a beautiful life you all shared together. I'm so touched by your tribute. Very sorry for your loss and may the memories warm your heart.


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

A wonderful story  My eyes got watery, beatifully conveyed.


----------



## KC (Aug 11, 2004)

*Sugar*

I too am so very sorry for your loss. The tears are still falling down my cheeks.

It is very hard to let go of our animals but we have to do what's best for them.

I have lost my dear cat Walter. He died on 8th August of kidney failure. I had to have him put to sleep. He was 12 1/2 years old.

I miss him dearly and have pictures of him all round the house. I cried and cried and cired for days and days. I still get very upset but I have to believe that he is happy now and he has gone to the bridge.

That is where your sugar is now. They are playing with lots of other animals and having fun and, when the time is right, we will meet them once again and cross the bridge together.

Until then, God Bless and speed your recovery. 

Karen
XX


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Thank you all very much for your thoughts and replies. 

Karen, I am very sorry for your loss. I'd like to think that maybe they are on the bridge together. I don't know how much Walter liked dogs, but I'm quite sure he'd warm up to Sug! 

I bet they are together frolicking around in a land where there is no pain and no suffering. Till we meet again!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a memorable goodbye from a memorable friend. I can empathize with you also, since I lost my 11 year old collie in July. Of course, none of us ever forgets, and that's the way it should be. I'm still expecting to bring my collie in when I hear thunder, and if the sliding door is open to the family room, I hurry to shut it, because Beethoven thought cat food was ambrosia. 

I truly believe we will see these much loved animals again. Time doesn't heal the wound, but it helps us to get used to what seems unbelievable. God bless you and give you peace.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Rotties are such sweet dogs.


----------

